# Horsebit loafers - broken bit or snaffle



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a pair of Peter Huber loafers which are a very good copy of the classic Gucci loafers. The metal bit broke on one shoe. Any idea where I could get a replacement bit? The loafers are in otherwise good shape.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Peter Huber? Failing that, try Ben Nelson.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

What part of the bit broke? The connecting shafts or the two rings on either end?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Benno's Buttons and Trimmings 

​


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

That button option looks like it could be a very good replacement. Thanks for pointing it out since I had searched bit and snaffle and was not coming up with anything. 

I would have tried Peter Huber, but they do not seem to have a continuing presence. The part that broke on the bit was one of the small linking circles in the center (in other words, the weakest link).


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Benno's Buttons and Trimmings


Wow! That's a great website.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Just received a button order from Benno's - quick shipment.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Very cool. Good source for toggles--no need to order directly from Gloverall.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> That button option looks like it could be a very good replacement. Thanks for pointing it out since I had searched bit and snaffle and was not coming up with anything.


That looks promising, although much will depend on whether the rings on either side can be opened and closed (to slip through the leather straps on either side).


> I would have tried Peter Huber, but they do not seem to have a continuing presence. The part that broke on the bit was one of the small linking circles in the center (in other words, the weakest link).


Do you know anyone who is a model railroader? My dad is and he sometimes fiddles around with soldering little pieces of metal. Obviously, a jeweller would be a more expensive option for repair.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like I just ruined the finish on a pair of "brass" bits. Does anyone have experience with having their snaffles replaced? 

I've literally had them for four hours. WTF. Why do I do these things!?


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames, post a photo before doing anything else. Good advice from might save you from having the take the replacement route. When I wore bit loafers, I goofed up the finish on a pair. With some creativity, I was able to correct my mistake.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I looked at these AE's on Ebay that are missing the bits. Still too expensive though.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

nonartful dodger said:


> post a photo before doing anything else


Agreed - let the rest of us take a look first as we all have differing experiences, etc.


Trad-ish said:


> I looked at these AE's on Ebay that are missing the bits. Still too expensive though.


Just buy them new. The Verona is an excellent shoe but the soles are thin and the uppers relatively soft, so you want to get them new to have the maximum life from them and allow them to mold to _your_ feet. Get them new and put topy on the soles and they will last 5+ six years worn twice a week and they will be your most comfortable shoes.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

The metal responded very poorly to brass polish.

They originally had a gold tone all over and now it's worn through in prominent places to reveal a silver tone.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ Put it out of your mind. That's just patina and it's the equivalent of old brogues with some scrapes and stains. It's like a 50 year old woman who is sexier than a 20 year old woman because she knows who she is, knows what she wants, and knows all the tricks.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Deal sleds only close deals if they look like they were ridden hard and put away wet, not if they look like you pamper them. Half the statement of wearing them is "yes, they're expensive, and no, I don't baby them." They'd get that way eventually, anyway.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you both for the assurance and especially the enthusiasm. 

I'm going to wear my deal sleds with confidence tonight :aportnoy:


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Perfect advice from Doctor Damage and Tifton.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Tilton said:


> Deal sleds only close deals if they look like they were ridden hard and put away wet, not if they look like you pamper them. Half the statement of wearing them is "yes, they're expensive, and no, I don't baby them." They'd get that way eventually, anyway.


This is the essence of the thing.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Doctor Damage said:


> Agreed - let the rest of us take a look first as we all have differing experiences, etc.
> 
> Just buy them new. The Verona is an excellent shoe but the soles are thin and the uppers relatively soft, so you want to get them new to have the maximum life from them and allow them to mold to _your_ feet. Get them new and put topy on the soles and they will last 5+ six years worn twice a week and they will be your most comfortable shoes.


That's just what I was getting to. By the time I buy the Ebay Veronas, the replacement bits and pay to have them installed then I'm 2/3'rds of the way to brand new Veronas. I'd just as soon by new at that point.


----------

